# Server location matters in ping



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, i want to buy a server for 1 year. I want to upload a blog there. I live in Greece and visitors are all over the world. Greece, America mostly. Um, should i buy a server which is located in Greece or its better in America like godaddy? Um, if I buy a server located here in greece would visitors in America have high ping? thanks


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Are you intending to actually physically purchase and host a server yourself, or do you mean you want to purchase dedicated access to a machine hosted by another company? (Or VPS, which is a virtual server tending to cost far less while providing most of the benefit of a dedicated server).

As for ping times, those can vary a great deal depending on the answer to the above (and more).


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Let be say it again with other words sorry. I have a blog in wordpress.com which is restricted in many ways. I cant edit many things i want. So I want to buy for 1 year a server and a domain name to upload a new wordpress there and sync my posts. I am not gonna spend more than 100$ 

I care about ping caz last year when i bought from godaddy my webpage were loading a bit slow...is there anything you want to know..?

PS. I my blog is http://greekorio.wordpress.com/ take a look of what I want to do.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

If you're looking to spend no more than $100 a year, you're going to be looking at a shared hosting solution. Most services that aren't shared start around that price per month, not per year.

For good global ping times, any hosting company that connects their equipment to major backbone providers will have relatively similar access times. There will be times that you have technical issues with any host, and shared hosts are by far more commonly plagued by technical issues. That's one of the drawbacks to cheap hosting services.

There are lots of budget hosts out there that provide decent service.

Dreamhost, Blue Hosting, Host Monster, etc. You'll have people who love any given one, and people who hate them. That's sort of how it goes with shared hosting. You tend to have really good experiences or really bad experiences.


----------



## fat babes (May 5, 2014)

buy a shared hosting from one of above Fjandr mentioned, and connect your NS via cloudflare binding. this will help ur visitors to get low ping and loads faster


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestions. I found another low cost in my country so I bought here for 3 months. I am quite happy with that. It is good. If you live far away from Greece please go to GreekOrio.com and give me some feedback of your ping. If ti loads fast or low...

thank you


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Load times are perfectly acceptable from the West Coast of the USA.


----------

